# Atlas mill.



## robert1352 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello everyone I was wondering if there is anyone on this site who has restored an atlas horizontal mill? I recently bought one from someone on craigslist for a song, but its not in great shape. I probably wouldnt have bought it but they threw in a good workbench, a metal band saw and a few other smaller items. Also how hard is it to work with one of these as opposed to a vertical mill.Thanks Robert.


----------



## HalcyonDaze (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm wrapping up a restore right now.  Maybe I can help.  What do you need to know?


----------



## atwatterkent (Oct 12, 2012)

You will find that, with a little creativity, almost anything that can be done on a vertical mill can be done on a horizontal mill. I have a Bridgeport but find myself using my small Hardinge horizontal mill more often than I ever would have thought before I bought it. Operations like cutting keyways both straight and woodruff, making gears, making dials, slotting, and so much more are actually easier on the horizontal.


----------

